
Tesla to settle class action lawsuit over Autopilot 2.0 with partial refunds - danso
https://electrek.co/2018/05/01/tesla-autopilot-reimburse-delayed-features-settlement-class-action-lawsuit/
======
jijojv
Tesla blatantly duped thousands of people into buying their Beta/still some
Vaporware Enhanced Autopilot features years before it was publicly safe on the
road. Anyone who got an AP2 in Q3'16 and Q1'17 knows this. There needs to be
another lawsuit for those who paid for their self-driving vaporware.

